# Isn't the weather great!



## Teatime (25 Feb 2010)

Well I think so - dry and bright, very little rain. 
Chilly yes but in a nice crisp/dry way rather than a damp way.
Was bright at 7am this morning too and there's a great stretch in the evening!
And there is still snow on the hills which looks fantastic.


----------



## Firefly (25 Feb 2010)

4 weeks a few days till the clocks go forward

After work golf - bliss!


----------



## MandaC (26 Feb 2010)

I thought the title to your thread was sarcastic.  Where I am it has been raining.....snow..........sleet.....cold, it seems ongoing since  Christmas.  I am sick of this weather and cant wait till the clocks go forward and we get a bit of a stretch in the evenings.


----------



## burger1979 (26 Feb 2010)

....from your location that you have it doesnt sound like a happy place to me


----------



## MandaC (26 Feb 2010)

The weather is so bad I dont mind being in work.....


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2010)

Been beautiful here all week, cold but sunny, definitely a hint of spring around now.


----------



## Teatime (26 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> The weather is so bad I dont mind being in work.....


 
How quickly we forget, just wait until we have a week of constant rain and dampness and you will be praying for the crisp bright winter days we are having now.


----------



## Caveat (26 Feb 2010)

Yeah Graham, seems to be.

Hasn't stopped me booking a holiday in the sun though. Just in case for some reason we don't get a decent summer


----------



## liaconn (26 Feb 2010)

I much prefer this type of Winter to the normal low sky, non stop drizzling we normaly get. That being said, I did not lose my business or have to rebuild my house following flooding, or break my leg on the snow.


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Yeah Graham, seems to be.
> 
> Hasn't stopped me booking a holiday in the sun though. Just in case for some reason we don't get a decent summer


 
I should have waited to post....it just started raining ! . Only a shower though hopefully. Heading off in 2 weeks too  for some sun & sangria, can't wait, been a looooong winter.


----------



## burger1979 (26 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> The weather is so bad I dont mind being in work.....


 
your happy in work??? what do you do???


----------



## Shawady (26 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Hasn't stopped me booking a holiday in the sun though. Just in case for some reason we don't get a decent summer


 
Well, they are all convinced in my job that we are going to get a great summer based on the fact the last time we had a lot of snow, the following summer was super.
I wouldn't cancel your holiday though.


----------



## Caveat (26 Feb 2010)

Funny, I nearly convinced myself of the same thing using similar 'logic'!

But no, I won't be cancelling any holidays.

Never mind 'summers' I find myself nostalgic for April 07 - when we had a full month of sun - remember that?

God bless _Teatime_ and his glass half full, and he's right in some respects about the positives of the Irish climate (see other posts - he never stops going on about it ) but sorry, I just need guaranteed sun every once in a while.


----------



## ney001 (26 Feb 2010)

Am sick to death of rain and muck where I am, cannot keep muck out of house, dogs are constantly wet and stinking!.  That said, was moocho cheered up by a Rasta gentleman collecting for the charity Sari, he was standing on the corner singing Bob Marley tunes and saying hi and respect to everybody who passed by even though it was raining straight down on him! .  Fair play


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Feb 2010)

Teatime said:


> Well I think so - dry and bright, very little rain.
> Chilly yes but in a nice crisp/dry way rather than a damp way.
> Was bright at 7am this morning too and there's a great stretch in the evening!
> And there is still snow on the hills which looks fantastic.


 
I don't know what you're smoking, Teatime, but that is the worst attempt at writing a poem about the weather that I've ever seen!


----------



## MandaC (26 Feb 2010)

Teatime said:


> How quickly we forget, just wait until we have a week of constant rain and dampness and you will be praying for the crisp bright winter days we are having now.



I have had a week of constant rain, snow sleet and dampness(!) Cant wait for it to go away.  Its been so cold here, there is a snowman on the green for about a week now, no sign of him defrosting, even with the rain......I dont know where the rest of you are, but all week have hated driving to work because the sleety rain on the Naas Road made the road conditions quite dangerous.


----------



## BillK (26 Feb 2010)

You can all rest assured that I'll be thinking of you when I'm on the beach in the Cape Verde islands on Tuesday. The temp there today was 30C; here it managed to reach the dizzy heights of 3.5C.



(I lied when I said I'd be thinking of you!)


----------



## Teatime (26 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> I have had a week of constant rain, snow sleet and dampness(!) Cant wait for it to go away. Its been so cold here, there is a snowman on the green for about a week now, no sign of him defrosting, even with the rain......I dont know where the rest of you are, but all week have hated driving to work because the sleety rain on the Naas Road made the road conditions quite dangerous.


 
I am in Galway West and I haven't seen more than 1cm of snow all winter (apart from on higher ground) and I am absolutely disgusted! I would kill for the chance of building a snowman - I am a child at heart. All this cold weather and no snow outside Chez Teatime. I keep hearing of snow in Dublin, Kildare, Wicklow, Donegal, Semple Stadium, Washington, Cork and I am wondering what gives...


----------



## Teatime (26 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Never mind 'summers' I find myself nostalgic for April 07 - when we had a full month of sun - remember that?


 
June 2009 was fantastic too.


----------



## Teatime (4 Mar 2010)

According to Met Eireann it was the driest and sunniest February in 40 years especially in the West and South. It was the coldest Feb since 1986. And looking at the forecast last night, we will get high pressure for the next 4/5 days which means dry/bright/cold weather with the weekend looking especially nice. What to do...

http://www.met.ie/forecasts/


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Mar 2010)

- 3 this morning. Can't remember that in March before. Preferable to the usual rain though.


----------



## RMCF (5 Mar 2010)

Well although it is frosty in the mornings I have to say that I just nipped out of work for my dinner break (as I did yesterday) and its perfect outside. Crisp but sunny and dry. Couldn't ask for more.

If we could just lose the cold nights now all would be well.


----------



## WaterWater (5 Mar 2010)

Spent a few hours in the garden yesterday and today and it's shaping up nicely. At one stage I was working in short sleeves. Come teatime, however, the central heating will be back on!  Last two months gas bill €440!


----------

